
Stop with the Obfuscation: Encoding and Encryption Are Not the Same - lanecwagner
https://qvault.io/2019/08/14/stop-with-the-obfuscation-encoding-and-encryption-are-not-the-same/
======
LinuxBender

        base64: SSBoYXZlIGZvdW5kIG1hbnkgVExTIGtleXMgYW5kIEFQSSBrZXlzIGhpZGRlbiBpbiBiYXNlNjQu

~~~
lanecwagner
SWYgeW91IGZpbmQgbW9yZSBiYXNlNjQgYWZ0ZXIgZGVjb2RpbmcgYmFzZTY0LCBpdHMgcHJvYmFibHkgYSBrZXkgdG8gc29tZXRoaW5n

